# DISH DVR Recording on wrong TV



## northks (Dec 28, 2010)

We just upgrade our DISH DVR since husband bought new plasma tv. Old DVR would let hubby record on TV 1 from TV 1 so I could record my shows on TV 2 from TV 2. Now setup as if you want to record from TV1 it records on TV 2 unless TV 2 is already recording. Anyone know what a fix or settings I need to change?


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes i think its called record plus but i cant remember. There is a way so keep looking, you will find it. I think its in preferences.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The default it to Enable Record Plus to TV2. If you want two independent TVs with each recording their own stuff on the shared drive, Disable Record Plus (Menu-8-5 I think).


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

You would be correct, sir.


----------

